# 2100mAh Extended Battery for only $25 w/ free 2-day shipping from Verizon



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

I think it's a mistake too







so get on it fast!
http://www.droid-lif...onwireless-com/

*edit*
Apparently not a mistake but still a pretty good deal IMO


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

That's what I paid for mine when I got the phone.


----------



## jeffaa (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't think it's a mistake. All of their 4G batteries are 50% off right now.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ah nevermind then. But still a pretty sweet deal!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I got me 2 of these puppies! Now I need to get an external charger for them and return the external charger + battery I bought since I don't want no stinking non-extended batteries! :-D

FYI, only 1 battery per order gets a discount, so you must make separate orders for multiple batteries! Kinda dumb, but oh well...


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone know if these extended batteries have the NFC built in?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

je2345 said:


> Anyone know if these extended batteries have the NFC built in?


Yes


----------



## jeffaa (Aug 15, 2011)

If you bought an extended battery at the VZW store when you purchased the phone, call them and ask to price match before you order online and return your battery to the store. I called and they said they will price match the online price. I'm on my way to the store to get my refund for the difference.


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for quick reply. Shit...I wonder if phone still fits in shell holster combo case with the extended battery.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

je2345 said:


> Thanks for quick reply. Shit...I wonder if phone still fits in shell holster combo case with the extended battery.


Extended battery barely adds any size. Basically just flattens out the bump at the bottom of the phone. Cases seem to still work.


----------



## ad720 (Jun 7, 2011)

I was still seeing it at $37.49after corporate discount, i had to log out and checkout as a guest to get the 50% off. Fyi.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

If you bought the extended battery in store on release day, they will refund you the price difference if you go back - I just did it (though I suppose it's technically YMMV, it was very easy for the rep and an option directly in their system)


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

ad720 said:


> I was still seeing it at $37.49after corporate discount, i had to log out and checkout as a guest to get the 50% off. Fyi.


Yeah it does not combine with corporate discount (too bad, we could get near 75% off!)

Also, the extended battery is about 1-2 mm thicker. The 2 part holster/kickstand generic case that VZW sells doesn't quite make a perfect fit with the extended battery, though it still stays on well enough for me. I've heard that the otterbox case fits with either battery.


----------



## liquidicem (Dec 16, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I got me 2 of these puppies! Now I need to get an external charger for them and return the external charger + battery I bought since I don't want no stinking non-extended batteries! :-D


Anyone have any luck tracking down a stand alone charger yet? It seems the one from Verizon is only available packaged with a battery.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

So, this deal seems to be over?

Edit: NVM, it shows as $49.99 on the product page, but once I added it to my cart and went to the checkout, it shows as $24.99.


----------



## Hemorrdroid (Jun 29, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> So, this deal seems to be over?
> 
> Edit: NVM, it shows as 49.99 on the product page, but once I added it to my cart and went to the checkout, it shows as 24.99.


Negative, just add it to your cart, make sure you are not logged in. Just got one.

Nvm, just saw your edit.


----------



## fanboy1974 (Nov 13, 2011)

Phone looks and feels more natural with the extended battery cover. Incipio case still fits but because the rear mimics the dip there is a 1/2 mm gap on the sides which is no biggie because I like how the case protects the corners. Not bad for $25 because even a standard rating oem replacement battery will be around the same price.

Oh, and I got the 1/2 off from a Verizon corporate store. Rep's were pushing them real hard without me even asking.


----------



## TheMyth (Jul 25, 2011)

Just bought mines. Still says $49 at the beginning, but after adding it to the cart its at $24.99. Almost debating ordering a second..


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

I just ordered one. I have a tpu case I bought on Amazon (Diztronic) . I read in one of the reviews that it will still fit. Looking forward to getting the battery. I will report back when it shows.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mike dee (Jul 5, 2011)

Just called my local Verizon corporate retail store, they said the deal is good at their stores, too. Gonna swing by and pick one up today.


----------



## guod2002 (Nov 25, 2011)

I picked one up at my local corporate store as well as an incipio double cover ( the one with the silicone cover and hard plastic shell that snaps over) the case is extra snug and a little more difficult to get on but still fits with the extended battery


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

guod2002 said:


> I picked one up at my local corporate store as well as an incipio double cover ( the one with the silicone cover and hard plastic shell that snaps over) the case is extra snug and a little more difficult to get on but still fits with the extended battery


Same as me.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Extended battery barely adds any size. Basically just flattens out the bump at the bottom of the phone. Cases seem to still work.


Does the normal battery fit in the back cover that came with the bigger battery? i gonna carry both batteries but I don't want to carry 2 covers.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> do you know if the regular charger works?
> Does the normal battery fit in the back cover that came with the bigger battery? i gonna carry both batteries but I don't want to carry 2 covers.


I think the charger will work fine. I'll let you know when I get an extended battery, hopefully tonight.

For the original battery with extended case, you might need to put a thin piece of cardboard in there (think cereal box) to keep things from rattling but otherwise you should be good.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

anybody know how long this sale is on? i have other bills that will be coming out of my checkbook soon and then ill be able to get one in 2 weeks. i might just buy another extended battery just so i dont have to mess with the regular battery in the extended battery case.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I think the charger will work fine. I'll let you know when I get an extended battery, hopefully tonight.
> 
> For the original battery with extended case, you might need to put a thin piece of cardboard in there (think cereal box) to keep things from rattling but otherwise you should be good.


just got my battery and the extended battery works in the wall charger
for refrence:
stock battery then extended battery















I actually like the feel of the extended maybe cuz im used to the thunderbolt lol


----------



## sincerity (Jul 25, 2011)

got one of these but the backcover doesn't seem to want to snap in place in the bottom right corner...anybody else?


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

sincerity said:


> got one of these but the backcover doesn't seem to want to snap in place in the bottom right corner...anybody else?


Force it









*I am not responsible for any damage that may be done to your phone*


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

sincerity said:


> got one of these but the backcover doesn't seem to want to snap in place in the bottom right corner...anybody else?


snapped on fine for me. yeah you gotta force it sometimes.


----------



## capflya (Nov 19, 2011)

The bottom should slide in. Only the sides and top snap. If you snap the bottom tabs you might break them off. Don't "force" it. Just look at the tabs









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums app


----------



## akirsch (Jun 18, 2011)

The original cover is very tight next to the camera.. The extended cover seems to pull away slightly from the bottom of the camera.. Anyone else noticing that?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

akirsch said:


> The original cover is very tight next to the camera.. The extended cover seems to pull away slightly from the bottom of the camera.. Anyone else noticing that?


Yup mine does the same.


----------



## sincerity (Jul 25, 2011)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> Force it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol actually I will post this for reference for anybody else, one of the bottom tabs was pushed down or might have come that way....probably from me trying to "force it" down saturday night after some beers









either way pryed up the tab and all is well


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Mine arrives today, happy to get some extra mah.


----------



## Moose (Jun 7, 2011)

Got mine delivered a couple hours ago. All seems good. I agree with a lot of other people in that I love the way it feels with that little extra weight added. This should have definitely been the stock battery. Obviously can't comment on battery life yet.


----------



## Daimoncode (Jul 24, 2011)

didnt feel like waiting so picked it up in the store. fits nicely i must say


----------



## Deodexed (Jun 11, 2011)

ad720 said:


> I was still seeing it at $37.49after corporate discount, i had to log out and checkout as a guest to get the 50% off. Fyi.


I had to log off my account and use a different browser. Incognito mode would probably work too! Just make sure you do not log in!

I ordered mine last night..


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Daimoncode said:


> didnt feel like waiting so picked it up in the store. fits nicely i must say


Did the store sell it to you for $25? I'm thinking of going to my local store tomorrow to see if they will honor the website price.

Edit: It appears as if people have been getting stores to honor this and the Rezound battery I got for my TBolt was discounted as well so we shall see.


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

I ordered online on Sunday. When I go to check my order status I get an error. Did they shut this down?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Mine arrived, fits perfectly under the stock case I got from Verizon, weight and thickness gain is slight, as others have noticed. This absolutely should have been the stock battery...


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Did the store sell it to you for $25? I'm thinking of going to my local store tomorrow to see if they will honor the website price.
> 
> Edit: It appears as if people have been getting stores to honor this and the Rezound battery I got for my TBolt was discounted as well so we shall see.


Got mine there. Discount came up at checkout. Now to find a case...


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Mine arrived, fits perfectly under the stock case I got from Verizon, weight and thickness gain is slight, as others have noticed. This absolutely should have been the stock battery...


Which stock case if I may ask?


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

Veridor said:


> Which stock case if I may ask?


Wondering that too. take a pic of it if you can..


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

foo said:


> Wondering that too. take a pic of it if you can..


This one. It fits quite snugly, has a nice grippy feel but doesn't get stuck in my pocket when I pull it out.

$18 with discount.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I just was told that the car winshield mount will not fit with the extended battery


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

Veridor said:


> Which stock case if I may ask?


the incipio from verzion case also works. I think its called double shield?... its snug. But fits

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

When I placed my order on Sunday, it said I would receive it within the next business day if ordered before 4pm. I figured because I ordered on a Sunday, I would not get it until today. Well, I didn't get it today. When I try to check the order status, I keep getting a page not found error on the website. Anyone order on Sunday and receive theirs today?


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

I ordered Friday and it should have been here today. Checking my order it also says page not available. Chatted with a csr and they said its because that item is in "high demand", with no eta for shipping.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

For those who are curious, the official external battery charger works with the extended battery but the door doesn't close all the way. I'm planning on just taking the door off of mine and being happy with it.


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

willyjay said:


> I ordered Friday and it should have been here today. Checking my order it also says page not available. Chatted with a csr and they said its because that item is in "high demand", with no eta for shipping.


Well that sucks. I stopped at the local corporate store and they are sold out and show no inventory on its way.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Character Zero (Jul 27, 2011)

Well shoot I ordered mine from a corporate store on Sunday.  Said it should be here today.  I tried to check the order online but the required information was not on the receipt.  I hope it comes this week.


----------



## Azaurath (Oct 19, 2011)

Ordered the phone and extended battery from VZW online store Saturday. Received both Tuesday. Maybe it depends what warehouse they come from.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

alershka said:


> When I placed my order on Sunday, it said I would receive it within the next business day if ordered before 4pm. I figured because I ordered on a Sunday, I would not get it until today. Well, I didn't get it today. When I try to check the order status, I keep getting a page not found error on the website. Anyone order on Sunday and receive theirs today?


wow i guess im glad i ordered my 2nd one when i did. Ordered my 1st one on the 16th and i got it monday the 19th. I ordered my 2nd (this is when i noticed if you order before 4pm you'll get it the next day. I ordered before 4 and I got it today. NO biggie I guess atleast I got it lol. Good luck to you all. Hope you get them there really nice.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I ordered mine at my local store yesterday because my area stores are sold out. So for $25 I can wait a few days if it's longer than 2 but I am impatient so hopefully not too long.


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

alershka said:


> Well that sucks. I stopped at the local corporate store and they are sold out and show no inventory on its way.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I called two corporate stores on my way home from work. One of them had one left so I swooped in and bought it. I got home and there was a small FedEx box sitting on my doorstep. Apparently my order on Sunday was shipped and arrived today. Now I have two. So the sky is not falling, orders are going out, the website just may not be able to keep up, especially when you don't put in your account information.


----------



## Nukewire (Jun 10, 2011)

I placed my order for one on sunday too! It actually showed up yesterday morning but I missed it, I finally got it today and I'm trying to kill it now! hah


----------



## razortaz18 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ordered mine on Friday and got it yesterday. What a great deal. The phone feels so much better to hold with the extended battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

willyjay said:


> I ordered Friday and it should have been here today. Checking my order it also says page not available. Chatted with a csr and they said its because that item is in "high demand", with no eta for shipping.


FedEx package arrived today. Never did receive an email or notification with shipping info. Oh well, all is good.


----------



## Bateluer (Jun 14, 2011)

How long is this deal going to last?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Just got my extended battery in and it's currently been charging for approx. 3-4 hours. Love the "bulk" it adds as it makes it feel a bit more solid....not that it was bad before but I feel like I won't shatter it as badly lol. Well worth the $25 and I haven't even seen the extra battery life yet.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh yeah? I ordered Friday under guaranteed 2 day delivery. Monday the order was still processing so I called in and they said I gave an invalid address -- I used an address I've shipped hundreds of things to (including a SIM card from Verizon themselves). So I said "fine, change my address to my billing address since that's where I'm going now" and they said "well we would but now we're out of stock so you're going to have to wait." F*** Verizon.


----------



## Htimez2 (Jul 30, 2011)

I picked up the battery in store and am loving it!!!! I suggest everyone get it, def worth $25 bucks


----------



## jimhead (Dec 23, 2011)

I'd like to get my hands on this extended battery, but I do not see it anywhere on the verizon website.. I went under accessories/batteries.. Just see the standard back cover.. Can someone send me the link?

thanks


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

Was able to call in and use my living social voucher and pick up two of them for $1.75 + the cost of the voucher ($25). So about $13.50 per battery. Don't know if I will keep them both yet. Obviously, your mileage may vary with the living social voucher, but you do have to call in because I couldn't get then to do it in the store.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

jimhead said:


> I'd like to get my hands on this extended battery, but I do not see it anywhere on the verizon website.. I went under accessories/batteries.. Just see the standard back cover.. Can someone send me the link?
> 
> thanks


It appears as if they don't have it online anymore. Not sure why but I just looked and nothing about the extended battery. Just the back cover and standard battery separately. Glad I got in when I did haha. Try calling Verizon or going to store and see if they have them. The stores should match the 50% off price.


----------



## jimhead (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks. Ill do that. Bought some cheap extra batteries from ebay, but those are just for emergency, they never last long (the cheapo batteries from china).

How much extra time do you get from the extended one?

Right now Im lucky if I get 8am-2pm on my battery without plugging in.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

jimhead said:


> Thanks. Ill do that. Bought some cheap extra batteries from ebay, but those are just for emergency, they never last long (the cheapo batteries from china).
> 
> How much extra time do you get from the extended one?
> 
> Right now Im lucky if I get 8am-2pm on my battery without plugging in.


I can't comment on battery life yet as I got it today and has been charging off since it arrived. Judging from the size difference mAh wise I'd say it should be good for another couple hours or so.


----------



## budmonster (Jun 16, 2011)

I never used an extended battery, pardon for the stupid question. All you do is remove the current batter and replace it with this and the new cover? The new cover is designed for the battery? How much more batter life should expect roughly?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

budmonster said:


> I never used an extended battery, pardon for the stupid question. All you do is remove the current batter and replace it with this and the new cover? The new cover is designed for the battery? How much more batter life should expect roughly?


yeah just take current cover and battery out of phone and put in extended battery with the back cover it comes with and profit! If I was to guess maybe 1.5-3 hours depending on usage maybe more.


----------



## jimhead (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> I just was told that the car winshield mount will not fit with the extended battery


Can anyone who owns both confirm this? I already bought the car mount.... don't want to waste money on the extended battery if it won't fit.


----------



## Kamar234 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have both and tried it last night when I got home. It fits the car mount exactly the same, regardless of which back you use. Samsung must have created it with both phone backs in mind. If you think about it, the largest part of either phone is the hump at the bottom of the back, so the actual back of the phone doesn't really matter for something like that. So, don't worry, your navigating and time lapse drive video needs will be satisfied haha.


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

uhgg... I hope it's not too late. I don't see the battery listed anymore on the site.


----------



## RVDigital (Sep 4, 2011)

salem said:


> uhgg... I hope it's not too late. I don't see the battery listed anymore on the site.


I dont see it either.


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

Go to your local store and let them know about the price, most of them will honor it


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> For those who are curious, the official external battery charger works with the extended battery but the door doesn't close all the way. I'm planning on just taking the door off of mine and being happy with it.


could you share how you plan to do this? i want to do this too...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> could you share how you plan to do this? i want to do this too...


Either snap it out or break it - whichever works.


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

I must say I've never been a big fan of extended batteries because of the bulkiness but this one is nice cause u can barely notice any difference


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Mine just shipped!


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

DaFatMack said:


> I must say I've never been a big fan of extended batteries because of the bulkiness but this one is nice cause u can barely notice any difference


I carried around 2 extra standard batteries in my wallet for the thunderbolt because I didn't want the extended battery. This battery is awesome you can barley tell and i kinda light the extra weight.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> I carried around 2 extra standard batteries in my wallet for the thunderbolt because I didn't want the extended battery. This battery is awesome you can barley tell and i kinda light the extra weight.


That's one of the best things about this phone. You can have an extended battery without lugging around a fat phone!


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> That's one of the best things about this phone. You can have an extended battery without lugging around a fat phone!


That's because it's not really an extended battery, lol. It's 300MAh bigger. Let me put that in perspective - that's about 16% bigger than stock - so you'll get about 16% more time on the phone. Let's say your battery normally lasts 8 hours. With the "extended" it will now last ~9:20. That's a really miniscule difference. I wouldn't call that extended at all. I'd much rather have a MUCH bigger battery that made the phone even 1 or 2 mm thicker. They could have easily made this battery 2,500MAh or more without making the phone barely any thicker.

I have a feeling the "extended" battery was actually the ORIGINAL battery for this phone - but pressure from marketing to make it as thin as possible or closer to the thickness of the GSM version, so they scrapped the original design and made it slightly thinner. They probably already had a bunch of the batteries and doors made so they reverse marketed them as extended batteries. I also wouldn't be surprised if this was part of the delay on this phone.. From an engineering standpoint, their choice to make the battery only 300MAh bigger doesn't make sense.


----------



## Bateluer (Jun 14, 2011)

Protonus said:


> I have a feeling the "extended" battery was actually the ORIGINAL battery for this phone - but pressure from marketing to make it as thin as possible or closer to the thickness of the GSM version, so they scrapped the original design and made it slightly thinner. They probably already had a bunch of the batteries and doors made so they reverse marketed them as extended batteries. I also wouldn't be surprised if this was part of the delay on this phone.. From an engineering standpoint, their choice to make the battery only 300MAh bigger doesn't make sense.


I second this. The extra battery is nice, but if it was 50 bucks, most people would have passed. At 25 dollars, many people just said 'Why not?'

I need to decide whether to use the standard battery with the kickstand case or the larger battery without the kickstand case . . . going to give it a week or so and see if I can notice any difference.


----------



## jimhead (Dec 23, 2011)

Went to verizon store by me, they were out of it. However one guy was there who had the bigger battery, said it gave him about 1.5 hours more time. Cool gadget he had on the back of his phone, which I am going to get. The manager of the Verizon store was asking about it as well and said he was going to inquire about sell it at the store. Check it out. Flygrip. The guy heard about it on Howard Stern radio show.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Protonus said:


> I have a feeling the "extended" battery was actually the ORIGINAL battery for this phone - but pressure from marketing to make it as thin as possible or closer to the thickness of the GSM version, so they scrapped the original design and made it slightly thinner. They probably already had a bunch of the batteries and doors made so they reverse marketed them as extended batteries. I also wouldn't be surprised if this was part of the delay on this phone.. From an engineering standpoint, their choice to make the battery only 300MAh bigger doesn't make sense.


Complete speculation...the stock battery is bigger than most, if not all other LTE phone's stock batteries. There is no reason to believe the extended battery was at one the intended to be stock.


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd say it was worth the $25.

This was with light to moderate usage. Few calls, hour or so of web browsing, quite a lot of tapatalk, two dozen or so texts/mms, downloaded 2 ROMs over wifi, took about 2 dozen photos including panoramas, was on 4g when wifi was off, traveled 100 miles so radio was switching towers, downloaded 20 pics from zedge, updated some market apps, ran TiBu twice, push Gmail, push corporate, syncing twitter, Facebook, beweather every 30 mins, and some random tinkering. I have nfc disabled FWIW.

EDIT: Should have mentioned I was running trans3k with "default" kernel from faux.


----------



## Bateluer (Jun 14, 2011)

cantcurecancer said:


> Complete speculation...the stock battery is bigger than most, if not all other LTE phone's stock batteries. There is no reason to believe the extended battery was at one the intended to be stock.


Even though all Verizon's LTE phones barely last 12 hours using LTE with extremely light use? I think it makes more sense that they tried to engineer the largest 'standard' battery they could to maximize its life.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Protonus said:


> That's because it's not really an extended battery, lol. It's 300MAh bigger. Let me put that in perspective - that's about 16% bigger than stock - so you'll get about 16% more time on the phone. Let's say your battery normally lasts 8 hours. With the "extended" it will now last ~9:20. That's a really miniscule difference. I wouldn't call that extended at all. I'd much rather have a MUCH bigger battery that made the phone even 1 or 2 mm thicker. They could have easily made this battery 2,500MAh or more without making the phone barely any thicker.
> 
> I have a feeling the "extended" battery was actually the ORIGINAL battery for this phone - but pressure from marketing to make it as thin as possible or closer to the thickness of the GSM version, so they scrapped the original design and made it slightly thinner. They probably already had a bunch of the batteries and doors made so they reverse marketed them as extended batteries. I also wouldn't be surprised if this was part of the delay on this phone.. From an engineering standpoint, their choice to make the battery only 300MAh bigger doesn't make sense.


If the battery was 50mAh more then by definition it is an extended battery. The extra 1hr and 20min you quoted seems worth it to me and I'm sure many. That is the difference in having your phone die on the commute home or having it continue until you get home. I'd call that a win for the discounted price of $25. Yes if it was $50 I probably wouldn't have paid for it but I'd rather have the phone be 1mm or so thicker only giving me 300mAh more than have double the capacity and have a phone the size of the TBolt with the extended battery. Also as far as saying the delay could have been over battery I'd call B.S. on, point in case the Razr with its 1780mAh stock and nonremoveable battery.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

JS0724 said:


> I'd say it was worth the $25.
> 
> This was with light to moderate usage. Few calls, hour or so of web browsing, quite a lot of tapatalk, two dozen or so texts/mms, downloaded 2 ROMs over wifi, took about 2 dozen photos including panoramas, was on 4g when wifi was off, traveled 100 miles so radio was switching towers, downloaded 20 pics from zedge, updated some market apps, ran TiBu twice, push Gmail, push corporate, syncing twitter, Facebook, beweather every 30 mins, and some random tinkering. I have nfc disabled FWIW.
> 
> ...


did you have wifi on by any chance and was that heavy use? i just got 22 hours before i got the 4% popup. still i think thats nice. with my old phone i had to worry about staying at a friends house without a charger now even with the stock battery i dont have to worry


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> did you have wifi on by any chance and was that heavy use? i just got 22 hours before i got the 4% popup. still i think thats nice. with my old phone i had to worry about staying at a friends house without a charger now even with the stock battery i dont have to worry


Wifi was on most of the time and connected about 3/4 of the time. As I said, it was light to moderate use.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

damn thats what i had used the phone for and then i didnt use the phone for atleast 6 hours as i fell asleep and didnt have it plugged into the charger. but then i think after i woke up i had more moderate use and some heavy use. i never play games but im on fb and twitter constantly... anyways the lowest battery life on this phone is still better than the thunderbolt


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

Has anyone found an external charger, like the charger stand, sold alone without a battery? I'd like to get both batteries rolling but buying the external charger with the battery seems wasteful.

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

i didnt look hard but i couldnt find one.


----------



## tct08 (Jul 16, 2011)

I walked into a Verizon store today and they said they just had a shipment of the extended batteries come in! They confirmed that they are still honoring the 50% deal and I immediately grabbed one. I must admit that I was skeptical of all of the people claiming they actually like the way the phone feels better with the extended battery and how the phone holds better but now I am definitely in that camp. The added weight/size is truly negligible and for $25, who's going to say no to another hour or so of battery life?


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

tct08 said:


> who's going to say no to another hour or so of battery life?


People like me who value their kickstand case more. I'm annoyed that the kickstand case doesn't accommodate the extended battery door. I know you can "make it fix" but it doesn't fit well, or run without your battery door (awful idea imho). I am probably going to buy a spare kickstand case, and the extended battery door, and see if I can heat up the kickstand case enough to "stretch" it slightly to allow the extended door. If it works I'll post a thread with the mod.


----------

